# St Bernard re homing



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi all ,I am not sure if this is the correct place to post this or even if I should,I am sure a mod will soon tell me.
Due to change in our personal curcumstances we are thinking of looking for a new home for our 4 year old St bernard dog.I thought of asking on this forum as he has grown up with motor homes and so is very used to the life style. We are selling our home in the UK and so when not in France we plan to full time in the M/home.Not the ideal set up for a very large St Bernard. As much as it will breakour hearts to see him re homed,if we could find a suitable home ie,not out at work all day ,plenty of tlc and a rural location with large garden etc then it would be great for the dog.So any suggestions would be gratefull


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Oh what a shame you're having to give him up, it must be a hard decision. And double shame that we can't take him as we took in an 8 month old Saint only 5 weeks ago. I don't think our m/h could cope with 3 St Bernards and a lab.

Good luck in your quest at rehoming and full timing

Ian and Steve


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

nice to hear fromyou ,like you say a hard decision to make.


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*St B*

Sorry to hear you have to let go of you pet there is a French web sit that advertise dogs its called Leboncoin.fr


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Most breeds have a club that is involved in rescue work. The people running them are passionate about their breed and work hard to help with rehoming. They do not usually take the dog in but rather have a list of dogs looking for homes and will try to match them with people who enquire about a dog. This takes out the worry of an unsuitable person slipping through the net as the club will counsel prospective owners about owning a particular breed. The Kennel Club publish a booklet containing all the "breed rescue" clubs. They send them out each year to vets' surgeries.

Do not rule out an organisation like Dogs Trust. They go to extraordinary lengths to match the dog to the right owner (anyone who has walked in and tried to come home with a dog will testify to that  ). 
You do have to sign the dog over to them. If the dog has no issues with health or temperament then they do not stay with them for long :lol: They support the new owner with advice all through the dog's life. They will take the dog back and re-home it if, for any reason, it becomes necessary. You are assured that the dog will not be passed around to unsuitable people.

If you decide to go it alone then do think about making a charge for the dog. You will be surprised how many unsuitable people will take a dog just because it is free :roll: If they cannot afford to buy him then they cannot afford to feed and care for him. Most rescue centres ask for at least £70 or so as a "donation". You can give it away to charity if you want to :wink: 

Best wishes at this difficult time.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

I understand your sentiment but sometimes there is more to these things than meet the eye - my wife "works" full time helping the local rescue centre re-home their dogs. Many people have their hearts broken when they realise that due to some entirely unforeseen circumstances they can no longer look after their beloved pet and rehoming is a good option. Others.... well, enough said - see the poor fella in the avatar; dumped on the streets because he was sick and needed an operation. He's ours now.

I think that your statement was made without full access to all the facts, which none of us can get from a simple post. I feel the same way many times but think you've been a bit harsh. Nice offer to re-home, though........

*Please note that there are references here to a previous post which has been removed by moderators following a members report.*


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Over the last 35 years we have rehomed rough collies and shelties. Of our current flock we have 2 x 12 years old shelties brother and sister and 2 x 3 year old shelties and a rough collie.
we love them all and they give us a lot of pleasure but it also prevents taking as many holidays as we would like.

Please try to keep your dog if at all possible but if not try St Bernards rescue.

Regards

Dave P


----------



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi

Having bread St Bernards in the past, please get in touch with the St Bernard rescue Society. I do not have a number for them but you would get the number via the Kennel Club. The Rescue are very aware of the problems that can occur when rehoming a St Bernard. A M/H in my opinion is not quite the enviroment for a St Bernard, especially in warmer weather, although they would enjoy the company. Sadly alot of people may be drawn to this offer, but again from past experience, I would suggest that perhaps less than 1 in 5 would possibly be ideally suitable.


----------



## MrColt (Mar 15, 2009)

:evil:


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

Thankyou to every one that offered help .I am pleased to say that we found Dexter a really lovely home with a huge garden children and playmates,better than we could ever have hoped for. To the kind person that left a lovely post which i see has been removed by the mods 
( thankyou for that ) Yes it was a terrible thing to have to do ,we cried for days.But sometimes people are forced into circumstances beyond their control and that is all i will say.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Phil - I'm glad (and a bit relieved!) it has worked out for you and for Dexter. 

All the best for the future

Sue


----------



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

I am very pleased that your dog has found a new home, all fingers crossed it will be satisfactory, good luck.

Derek


----------

